# What's your GamerScore?



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2009)

I have never really been bothered about GamerScore...until my mate started catching up. Now I want all the points I can get, baby!

I'm on 5105 at the moment.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 25, 2009)

1,779 and rising slowly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2009)

Sesquipedalian said:


> 1,779 and rising slowly.



Show us your gamercard....do not be ashamed!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 25, 2009)

350 




but ive only just got a new eggsbox


----------



## tommers (Sep 25, 2009)

25 trillion billion.

Infinity.

infinity + 1.

For ever.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 25, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Show us your gamercard....do not be ashamed!



I did look on that site you linked to and might join it later when i can concentrate


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2009)

tommers said:


> 25 trillion billion.
> 
> Infinity.
> 
> ...



I've got double that.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 25, 2009)

My gamerscore is so l33t I don't play consoles


----------



## fogbat (Sep 25, 2009)

2455


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine's a shitt 900 something....


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 25, 2009)

6250 , or a number close to that.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 26, 2009)

995 it been that for month cos only play TF2


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this mean so far I'm winning?


----------



## tommers (Sep 26, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Does this mean so far I'm winning?



Not unless you have more than infinity + 1 (for ever), no.


----------



## jcsd (Sep 26, 2009)

12,856, so there.


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 26, 2009)

what counts is your ingame score


----------



## bmd (Sep 26, 2009)

tommers said:


> 25 trillion billion.
> 
> Infinity.
> 
> ...



This +1


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 27, 2009)

jcsd said:


> 12,856, so there.



Well, looks like we have a winner.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 27, 2009)

3080


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 27, 2009)

jcsd said:


> 12,856, so there.



Crushed like an ant


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2009)

just under 16,000


----------



## jcsd (Sep 27, 2009)

B0B2oo9 said:


> just under 16,000



poser


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 27, 2009)

fuck yeah !


----------



## kained&able (Sep 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> 25 trillion billion.
> 
> Infinity.
> 
> ...



mines that but from the nano second time started.


dave


----------



## panzor (Sep 29, 2009)

37,000-38,000 

I can't remember my exact score, I'm currently behind a proxy and can't check it. 
If someone can prove this score for me, I use the name, Panzor on Xbox live, that would be useful.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2009)

panzor said:


> 37,000-38,000
> 
> I can't remember my exact score, I'm currently behind a proxy and can't check it.
> If someone can prove this score for me, I use the name, Panzor on Xbox live, that would be useful.



38345


----------



## panzor (Sep 29, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> 38345



There we go, thanks.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2009)

panzor said:


> There we go, thanks.



That's a serious score you have there!


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 5, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> what counts is your ingame score








Yesterday _I can smell your feet burn _


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2009)

6880, up 1775 in just over two months.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Dec 3, 2009)

Update 3044 

From 1799.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a friend on 6845...I had great pleasure telling hinm that I was back in the lead yesterday


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 3, 2009)

Man mine is a pissy amount, something like 1800...jesus...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm now on 4084.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2010)

Think mine is something like 2200 now...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 12, 2010)

17000 and something... but thats only like doing 17 games to 100% out of the hundreds i have. 

it was like an odd number for a while... like 1649 that was doing my head in, but seems to be a round number now...


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 14, 2010)

New account -  score 75


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm on 4015 now I think. 

Expect a jump at the end of Jan when I spend a week playing Mass Effect 2 obsessively.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 14, 2010)

about 2100

I dont play lots of games, i just play the odd one or two obsessively.


----------

